# rock spinning



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

i saw rock spinning on pinterest.
so since i love the more primitive ways to spin.i had to try it.
it is so cheap to do.look for a good rock.one that the yarn or leader can be tied to and not fall off.
one not too heavy nor too lite.
get a stick.tie it onto the top of the rock and put your wool on the leader and spin away.
here is a u tube video showing what fun it is.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I never saw that before. And, you did it! Was it hard to work the yarn?


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> I never saw that before. And, you did it! Was it hard to work the yarn?


no i dont think so.it was fun.another way it so spin on a stick.
i sort of love the primitive ways...they work fairly well.




just amazing to know how easy it is to make your own yarn.


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

How bout a potatoe and a kitchen skewer the kids love it


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

JuneB said:


> How bout a potatoe and a kitchen skewer the kids love it


that sounds like a good idea.thanks JuneB.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very cool and so inexpensive to. lol lol Looks like fun.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for the videos... very interesting...


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

crafterwantabe said:


> Thanks for the videos... very interesting...


u are so welcomed.
there is another video somewhere that a lady spins with a rock and talks.talks of how our hands
touch so much plastic and we need to touch things that arent.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Thus is so neat, I can see myself trying this!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh, my that is so incredible. I may have to try it. Gotta go rock hunting.


----------



## wool spinner (Mar 7, 2016)

That is way cool. I will have to try it. Looks like fun.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

wool spinner said:


> That is way cool. I will have to try it. Looks like fun.


this lady is quite lovely talking of stone spinning.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

That was too funny. I have a friend that will try to make a drop spindle out of most any thing. She use a potato one time and skewered it with a stick. She had to look for something else when her potato began to rot.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you this is very interesting.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

At demos I tell kids that a cavewoman invented spinning, and I pantomime a woman plucking a piece of fiber from a bush and pulling on it (grunting) and then twisting it and grunting more. I do all them that this is probably not true, but I think it could be. This fits in perfectly!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Fascinating!

Hazel


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> Fascinating!
> 
> Hazel


it really is.had to share.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Interesting It IS as primitive as you can get


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Very close. Rubbing the fibers down your let comes first. They still do the in Mongolia with camel fiber that they weave their tents with or is that Yurt.


marianikole said:


> Interesting It IS as primitive as you can get


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

sockyarn said:


> Very close. Rubbing the fibers down your let comes first. They still do the in Mongolia with camel fiber that they weave their tents with or is that Yurt.


what is a let? thank u.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorry about that D*&%$d auto correct. It should have been leg.


raedean said:


> what is a let? thank u.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

sockyarn said:


> Very close. Rubbing the fibers down your let comes first. They still do the in Mongolia with camel fiber that they weave their tents with or is that Yurt.


thank u sockyarn.i have seen this way on u tube.very interesting for sure.thank u for mentioning this.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

raedean said:


> thank u sockyarn.i have seen this way on u tube.very interesting for sure.thank u for mentioning this.


here is mine.done on a knitting needle.i pull it out and roll it toward me on my leg.
i did this a while back.took me a second to realize i had done this.




thank u sockyarn.u rock.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

raedean said:


> here is mine.done on a knitting needle.i pull it out and roll it toward me on my leg.
> i did this a while back.took me a second to realize i had done this.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow how pretty your yarn is so even to. You seem to have this down. U rock to.


----------

